# Hello from Canada



## Danno (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I found the forum on my endless quest for WWII aviation info, and it looks like I can learn a lot from all of you guys! I'll contribute as much as I can, but I think I'll be much more of a student than a teacher here (which is funny, 'cause teaching is my occupation!). 

Anways, I hope this is just the first of many posts from me!

Take care fellow aeroplane fanatics!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

Well hello from Canada then. 

...which you're already in...somewhere. 



It's a big country you know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello and welcome from down under.


----------



## v2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome from a middle...


----------



## bananafoothead (Dec 29, 2006)

New as well, just testing...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome .


----------



## Magyckman (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome from Texas x 2


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2007)

welcome, so what do you teach?


----------

